# Treadmill motor difficulty



## Leppaderf (Mar 19, 2014)

I entered this problem yesterday as an article, because I am not familiar with how to use this site(it isn't easy).  I will repeat the problem.  I have the parts from a 20 year old Trotter 225 treadmill.  The 2 hp baldor motor runs on a separate doc source.  I cannot get the power supply to energize the motor.  It supposedly ran before the junkyard dismantling.  The motor control power supply has a Crydom CY 4913 scr/relay.  Which a Crydom tech told me was a custom mfg and he doesn't believe has variable doc control.  125 vac goes in, dc is supposed to come out.  There are dc control input terminals.  Does anyone know how to get this power supply to put out variable dc up to 90 volts?  I have all sorts of numbers off the board and components, or could try to attach a photo if it would help.


----------



## Millalot (Mar 30, 2014)

You should look up Minarik controls, something similar to this link:-
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MINARIK-...237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51babee76d

They have a vast collection of different set ups.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 30, 2014)

I used KB ELECTRONICS KBCC-125R that was recommended to me on a former thread , actually 3 of them both new and used and am well pleased with them. Obviously there are others .Ebay is loaded with various supplies but little info on hookup unless you can download a manufacturers manual.Hope others will be able to give more details as some are quite cheap, others not so much.

- - - Updated - - -

This is another controller that was recommended to me but I never had any experience with it. Looks a little less pricey on eBay.
Treadmill motor controller MC60.


----------



## jim18655 (Mar 30, 2014)

Post a close-up picture of the board and the connections you made.


----------

